# How to make new boat friends ?



## boatbitch (Apr 28, 2010)

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage>Hi! 

I guess by blindly posting on a really cool looking website & praying for positive responses? I can tell you what NOT to do is try plentyoffish.com. I reeled in my bait from there & cruised over here with high hopes









So, here we go... I'm looking for new friends with boats.. (Like friends with benefits, only slightly different )


Weare new to the area, and unfortunately sold my boat when I left washington, and left all my boating friends behind when I left vegas.. 

Soo, I'm seeking someone who would like some company on their boat, maybe a few laughs, definately some drinks, and a new friend. If you're thinking about having afriend that can that can launch your boat, mix you a drink, pull your crab pot, (do ya'll even HAVE crab here?) park your pickup, tease you relentlessly, and maybe make your day a little brighter, I'm your gal! 


As I recently learned,. apparently I have 3 of the 4 minimum fishing requirements, so maybe someone could give me a lesson or two in tying knots & baiting my hook ? So, seriously, fishing, or just taking the boat out on the water & cruising, I'm good either way









And really, who DOESN't needtheir very ownboatbitch, right ? Whatever the boat needs, I'm there for her!










But wait, there's more !! Act now, & I come with gas money & snacks & whatever drink you like, too!


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## John1963 (Feb 17, 2010)

PM sent but I am not sure if it was actually sent.


----------

